# More than 2 people onboard?



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

Not sure if it’s of any interest to others on here as I know not everyone travels around with others onboard, but we get a little peeved at some camp sites who double or more than double the nightly fee if there are more than two persons in the motorhome. We appreciate that it costs a little more to accommodate 4 and would be quite happy to pay a little extra but some sites just take the pee!!

We have just spent a few weeks touring around down south and refused to stay on one site who advertised £5-£8 per night and then quoted £14.50 a night when told we are four and another who upped it from £15 to £28.50 for one night’s parking !!!

The following sites were all under £10 a night (off peak) for up to 4 or 6 people.

Postern Hill, Marlborough,Wiltshire, a quiet, forestry site open April-October ( no toilets on site but all the usual emptying and refilling facilities. ( there are toilets on the picnic site next door) 

Stowford Farm Meadows, Coombe Martin, Devon, a full facility site with bars and swimming pool, very friendly staff £7.80 per night or £39 per week (electricity included) they also have a caravan sales centre and caravan accessory shop

Trencreek farm, Cornwall, the farm is non-working now but they have a farmyard of pet goats, chickens, pigs etc that can be petted and fed, also have 4 of their own fishing pools, a very warm outside swimming pool and all usual facilities. £49 per week (electricity included)


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

We are new to motorhome but we have been surprised with the site fees.

Admittedly there is 2 adults, 2 teenagers and another 2 aged between 5 and 9.

When we went through France down to Spain we were averaging around £45 per night.

We have been away a few weekends just recently and have been paying £35 per night.

I don't mind when some of the sites have lots of amenities, pool, swings, bar etc but a few we have been on just about manage to provide a gravel pitch.

I know it is based around demand but 1) it certain is a lot more expensive than I had imagined and 2) there should be some consistency in terms of what a site offers in relation to price.

Even Electrical hook up is not that simple to price. I had a disagreement about the hook up charge on a site in Somerset last week where the owner simply ran 6 pitches from a series of interconnected extension leads terminating at a 5amp switch.

So, in the morning or at night when some people switched their heating on it tripped the fuse.
I pay for a dedicated and rated supply

Hugh


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Hugh 

Have you thought about joining one of the clubs ? Cls are plentiful, many with hook ups and are usually less than a tenner a night. Club sites can be pricy in high season but there are a few that do a 'fiver' all year. 

In France why not try the municipal sites, they too are very reasonable, around €7-10 per night, aires are even cheaper at about €5 

This year we spent 21 nights in France and Germany, total for the trip.. €100 , about £70 ! 

My advice is to check prices before booking or arriving and boycott the rip off merchants. 

Jim 

PS . we are a family of four


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Apart from spending more money in bars, restaurants & shopping for supplies. What do these extra two people consume more of? Are they frightened that they may spend all day in the showers? :?: 
As usual, drummer understands nothing! Matron is patting him on the head & offering sugar lumps as we type! :lol:


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Your right Scotjimlad, we did not try using the Aires this Year because we are new to this and with the Children.

But having now seen quite a few when we travelled down we are very tempted next Year to go a little free handed

Hugh


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

Hey yhat sounds just as bad as when we arrived at one campsite down south, they asked how long the motorhome was and then charged an extra £6.50 because we were over a certain length...

The mind boggles


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi calliope
Name and shame the extortionate ones. We can all boycott the ones that up the price on arrival and maybe they will stop doing it.
BERTHA..... £35 - £45 per nite???? Where was this? The Ritz??? Join one of the major clubs as already suggested and do your research before leaving home, you will save a fortune mate.

We always research as much as possible on the www and then call to book asking all relevant questions. Because our RV is 30 foot long we want to know that access will allow us to get into the site and that once in we will be able to maneuver around to get on the pitch and that the pitch will accommodate our van. Any excess charges will be explained at that time and we ask for an email as confirmation of booking, that way they have all the info and cannot then ask for more on arrival.
Don't be shy to ask these things, it is your leisure time and you want to enjoy it and in my opinion paying hotel prices spoils my fun.

Keith


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Whilst I am all for cheapness on sites, in fact I rarely use CC sites now because I believe that they are dis-proportionately dearer than when I first started, when all is considered £6.50 per night per person is not really expensive in this day and age. 
We believe that it is VFM, (value for money) that is more important. This is why we tend to use CL's and within Europe Aires and Municipal sites. It is not the actual cost of sites that irks us but paying for things we don't use i.e. electric hook up (whether you want it or not), washing facilities (normally use the vans facilities, thats what we bought it for) and this latest trend for 'Clubhouses', I believe that the 'clubs' are no longer clubs but just businesses and are catering more for the 'neuvo' campers that want these full facilities and perhaps us original style campers are on the decline. The neuvo campers know no different and £6.50 per person per night for them is good VFM!
Thats just IMHO anyway.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi
We have just joined the local rally club £20 joining fee.
Our first rally was with the Grandchildren was to Twycross Zoo £26 with free entrance to the Zoo all weekend. The cost of entrance normally £8/adult-£4.50/child, we went in both days so saved us a fortune. They also do rallies on bonfire night / Halloween / holiday rallies. We just came back from the AGM rally this weekend cost £11 for the weekend and with free entertainment at the local social club.
We will use the rally club a lot next year especially when we take the grandchildren.
There is also some sites that don't always rip you of we have just booked Hoburne Cotswolds dates in Oct £33.15 for 3 nights, taking the grandchildren its like going posh as we let them wash and brush their teeth when we go there LOL.


----------

